# I got a question for ya



## Adam_david (May 10, 2014)

Is there any peptide that will make me more of a "people person". Just a shot In the dark here but I figured I'd ask.  I'm naturally closed off kinda to myself but as for work goes I need to be a people person. I'm an Introvert but I need help being more of an extrovert.


----------



## MattG (May 10, 2014)

Check out johnjuanb1's Oxytocin log on page two. Idk how to post links on this phone, but its supposed to reduce anxiety etc...


----------



## Adam_david (May 10, 2014)

Yeah I had thought about that but doesn't it make u sleepy? I saw where someone said they had to take it pre-bed bc it made them so tired.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 10, 2014)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/35390-oxytocin-epithalon-log.html

http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/35230-oxytocin-reduced-social-anxiety.html


----------



## lycan Venom (May 10, 2014)

If you order a sleeping aid (benzo) from a sponsor... that should help. I would suggest seeing a Dr. Before you self medicate because any recreational drug can be used to be more social which leads to addiction mentally or physically. 

Not being a dick, but looking out for you bro. If you notice you have an anxiety problem maybe its time to at least see a therapist and talk about it. 

I speak from experience because im anti social out of anger. Lmfao


----------



## frizzlefry (May 10, 2014)

I wouldnt be looking to any drugs to fix this problem.  Unless a Dr prescribes it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 10, 2014)

Adderall and f the drs. All crooks. . Go blackmarket and never go back ..


----------



## srd1 (May 10, 2014)

Read my log brother me and the wife have been on oxytocin and epitholon for a little while and we had a program for our grandaughter we had to go to both of us hate hate hate being around that many people i would normally get verry irrutated but honestly it was tolerable it may really help you out. Worth a shot anyway. You take it before bed so it " making you tired" is a non issue and i wouldnt say it makes you tired as much as i would say when you do go to sleep it makes you sleep really deeply.


----------



## FordFan (May 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Adderall and f the drs. All crooks. . Go blackmarket and never go back ..



Does adderall show up on a standard drug test?


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 11, 2014)

FordFan said:


> Does adderall show up on a standard drug test?



Yes for your basic 7 panel. I had to provide my script years back for a UA for my job several times before I stopped taking it years back.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 11, 2014)

Yeah Ford. Its speeds relative in chemistry.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 11, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Read my log brother me and the wife have been on oxytocin and epitholon for a little while and we had a program for our grandaughter we had to go to both of us hate hate hate being around that many people i would normally get verry irrutated but honestly it was tolerable it may really help you out. Worth a shot anyway. You take it before bed so it " making you tired" is a non issue and i wouldnt say it makes you tired as much as i would say when you do go to sleep it makes you sleep really deeply.



Yes his log definitely has me interested in oxytocin. Another one I am looking into is selank. I plan to add one of the two in my next order. as I am after something similar to you Adam.


----------



## sh00t (May 21, 2014)

Have you read about Selank?


----------

